# please id (pet store owner said it was a black piranha)



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry for the bad pics,, He is in his new home for now


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

I say GDR but I like the tiger look to him,,,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I see alot of bars so i have to say juvenile compressus


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by the barring of the spots I would also say compressus but the body shape to me looks also like a rhom.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Compressus!!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

what ever it is I like it lol


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I see alot of bars so i have to say juvenile compressus


Looks like compressus to me as well.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I see alot of bars so i have to say juvenile compressus


Looks like compressus to me as well.
[/quote]

looks just like my compresus did when i got him


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I agree with compressus. The spotting which travels below the lateral line is showing signs of barring.

rare P for a LFS store to have


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Most likely a compressus.... good pickup


----------



## hogwash (Aug 25, 2006)

thanks guys ill give more updates and pics


----------

